
Art of Product Management- LinkedIn - brijeshp
http://www.slideshare.net/sachmonkey/the-art-of-product-management-58156816
======
brijeshp
Given the torrent of negative sentiments toward LinkedIn when news surfaced of
it's precipitous stock decline, this slideshare on the 'art' of PM from a
group that is missing the mark in that regard, just doesn't work. This
slideshare full of jargon, rhetoric, and banal quotes that are barely
interesting, but more importantly, not aligned with the evolution of their own
product. HN users hit on so many key points that articulated how and why the
product has lost it's luster, and I couldn't flip through this deck without
grimacing.

